# Great Sharptial Article



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

I am a novice sharptail hunter (stick mainly to pheasants) and was searching the interwebs for any info or tips on how to better find/hunt them. I came across this artlicle and thought it was a lot of general knowlege but held some good tips that may help other rookies like myself.

http://www.gundoghousedoor.com/articles ... ptails.htm

Enjoy :beer:


----------

